

Why not create new Open Web platform for the next generation? - raoof

hi everyone<p>I hope I can make my point<p>so why not create new kind of community-driven Open Web platform for the next generation? I mean native WebApp browser :)<p>I was fan of HTML5 ( because of it&#x27;s open nature and cross-platform thing ) and thought that it is going the right direction, until I finished watching &#x27;Crockford on javascript&#x27; series and I said to myself what... ?!<p>I think browser are going the wrong way because:<p>1. the web is not static web pages anymore
2. the client devices are more powerful that can handle many computation 
3. today the web is all about data 
4. the whole idea of browsers apart from navigation is security and sandboxing (I think)
5. and at last I think the browsers are an extra layer on top of OS we have to use existing OS features<p>so why not going this way:<p>1. seprate Interface from data 
2. no DOM stuff , use existing native UI
3. use web services like RESTful ... ( the whole Semantic web and Linked data concepts )
4. use web as a CPU and Hard Disk nothing more ( the whole SOA and WOA concepts )
5. create new language independent platform or at lease choose a robust language ( I vote for python, and I know that javascript has a good part but I don&#x27;t want to teach my future kids javascript :D ) 
6. transfer plain text not compiled code ( like Google NaCl ) 
7. use google play and Appstore concept ( the new kind of search engine )<p>so what do you thing? am I missing something ?
======
ankurdhama
You are missing a robust language like Haskell.

